

US attempts to block Edward Snowden are 'bolstering' case for asylum - 01PH
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/07/us-attempts-block-snowden-bolster-case-asylum

======
hughdbrown
This is crazy talk. No countries are waiting until they see a _prima facie_
case of harassment and then saying, "We've seen the facts and we're giving
asylum!" Every country that could conceivably do that has weighed the damage
to their relationship to the US and stayed well away.

I don't even think that the collection of Latin America would-be asylum-givers
are very serious. In the most likely case, they are just grandstanding for
their own reasons.

